# Weight Gain Help



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well treats usually put weight on them but an active 1 1/2 year old may not gain weight. Dogs usually only eat til they are full. At least my poodles stop when they get full. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I would change foods. Beneful isn't very nutritious - mainly corn and byproducts. It's popular, due to its marketing.

Some good kibbles are Acana, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Orijen, Evo, and Earthborn. I prefer the grain free varieties, since dogs don't process grains (more grain = more poo, since it passes through the dog). They're more expensive, but you can feed less b/c they're more nutrient dense and higher calorie kibbles. Since you have a toy, a small bag will last quite awhile! I feed my overgrown toy only 1/2-1/3 cup daily, divided into two feedings, depending on his current weight (12.5-13 lb). 

Whatever you choose, make sure to transition very slowly (at least 2 weeks) to avoid tummy upset.


----------



## julialulia (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I am going to switch her food totally. Originally I wanted to switch her to Blue Buffalo said she didn't like it but I think I may try something out. In the six months I've had her, she's eaten two small bags of food so I'm not worried about prices.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine really like Evo, Orijen, and Acana. If she has a sensitive tummy, I'd go with Acana - a little lower in protein than the other two (but still good).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

When I first got Tonka I was sticking to straight kibble. He wasn't eating very well, no matter that I tried, chicken stock, yoghurt, chick peas and other things mixed in with it.

But after a bit of a medical incident the vet put him on straight canned for a while . . . gradually mixing it with more and more kibble.

He loved the canned of course, but now gobbles up 2 1/2 cups of kibble mixed with a 1/4 can of wet... every day. Toys will vary of course.

But my usually skinny, lanky boy is no more. I can just barely feel his ribs now.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It sounds like you want to free feed her. Is there a reason you want to do that? She might do better having set meal times. Nibbling all day could be keeping her from being hungry enough to eat a full meal. Dogs are meant to gorge a lot at once and then fast. 

I give my dogs some canned and warm water mixed with their kibble. It makes a gravy and they scarf it up. It isn't that expensive or hard to do. Any other food you try she may turn her nose up to until she gets used to it because Beneful smells so good to the dogs (they try hard to get those chemicals just right). If you really don't want to use any canned, slowly take the canned out when she is used to the new kibble.


----------



## julialulia (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys so much! We only have Petsmart, Petco, and another more "natural" pet store but none had the brands mentioned, so I ended up going with Wellness puppy food basics- their line with no fillers because it had a higher fat percentage than Blue Buffalo puppy. 

She loved it. It was great until... she ate around all of her normal food so then she made herself get the runs. We're talking bad runs. So now after some more weight loss and a diet of chicken and rice for a few days, we're going to have to start out very, very slow so that even if she eats around her normal food it won't upset her stomach. Plus I'm trying to give her some shredded chicken. For a while I was trying to give her wet food (months ago) but even with enzyme paste it makes her breath smell way too bad.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I tried wellness core for puppies for my gal Sophie, and she hated it. I mean, I had to hand feed it to her covered in yogurt. Many people on this here helpful forum encouraged and guided me to make the choice to do a raw diet. I'm currently feeding Natures Variety premade raw chicken and Sophie devours it. I also worked up the nerve to give her a raw chicken wing a few times per week. I NEVER thought I'd try raw but she was not eating! I grew up vegetarian so the 'ick' factor isn't an issue w the premade raw they look like little burgers. 

Sounds like u wana keep giving the kibble a go and I wish you the best of luck w that, nothing's more convenient, but just some food for thought. Excuse my lame pun 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

My Toys walk for 4 hours a day and eat a raw meal (rabbit, chicken, liver, tripe, minced lamb, etc) twice a day. They also have salmon oil on their food and powdered vitamin pills once a day.

I have a child gate into the kitchen, where I prepare their food. They stand outside the gate and howl for their dinner, which they eat so quickly (Tina Toy is down to around 15-20 seconds). They have snacks too (raw egg, pizzles, tripe sticks, dried chicken feet, bones, biscuits) and, although they never bite my hand, they eat everything as if it's their last ever meal. 

They are all a natural perfect weight and their poo is predictable and reliably firm.

Sorry to go on. I just don't see how feeding anything but raw can be any fun.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

josif said:


> As a animal Doctor, I recomended you give to your pood just fresh meat of
> Cow and also give him corn flavoure food .and if you make your pood also active then to give it few point of sweet food to mixed in milk............


I wanna say WTF? So I will. WTF?


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Ruscha_Baby said:


> I wanna say WTF? So I will. WTF?


I was thinking the same thing! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am a big fan of the raw diet as well. Swizzle is a tall toy (10 inches) and weighs 5 pounds - perhaps a little more now. He adores his raw food and quivers with delight at meal time. Since he is small it is not too expensive and you never have to worry about him finishing dinner. I also give him raw meaty bones and his teeth are perfect - no tartar and nice healthy gums which is a big consideration when you have a toy as so many have horrible teeth. If you wish to stay with dry dog food I would pick one of the high quality brands mention and slowly integrate it into his diet. With Swizzle and raw I just swiched over completely from the bagged he had as a puppy. He had no issues with the changeover.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

julialulia said:


> a higher fat percentage ...
> 
> She loved it. It was great until... she ate around all of her normal food so then she made herself get the runs. We're talking bad runs.


If yr dog is not used to it, any 'spike' in the protein/fat content of it's foods will *cause* the runs.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

josif said:


> As a animal Doctor, I recomended you give to your pood just fresh meat of
> Cow and also give him corn flavoure food .and if you make your pood also active then to give it few point of sweet food to mixed in milk............


An animal doctor...on tv? 

Sorry that may have been mean, but the above information is not something I've ever known to be a good idea, and three of those items listed are usually 'no-no's.


----------

